# Mit PHP+MySQL-automatische mail schicken



## salo (26. August 2004)

Hallo,
wie geht's mit MySql Server (arbeite mit MySQL und PHP) automatidche e-mails senden. Ist das überhaupt möglich. 
Ausgabe ist, dass der Server selbst nach Datum automatisch check, ob die Benutzer seit eine z.B eine Woche eine Eintragung gemacht haben oder nictht.  Wenn sie seit eine Woche nichts eingtragen haben, es soll automatich an ihr e-mail geschickt, dass sie was eintragen sollen. Bei meine Projekt sollen sie was periodisch was eintragen. 
Hat jemand ein komkretes Bespiel dafür. Wäre ganz lieb.  
Danke 
gruss


----------



## grashnaknieswurz (1. Oktober 2004)

Also, PHP kann das nicht. Du müsstest bei PHP immer wieder die Seite aufrufen wo deine angegebenen Bedingungen kontrolliert werden, aber so ganz automatisch denke ich geht das nicht. 
Bei MySql bin ich mir da nicht sicher, da wir hier mit MsSql arbeiten. Bei MsSql könnte man das eventuell über ein dts im zusammenspiel mit einem Makro machen ...

Beispiel du hast eine Temporäre Tabelle "temp".
Du baust dir ein DTS Paket das alle Leute die länger als eine Woche keinen Eintrag mehr gemacht haben in die Temp reinwirft. Nach abschluss des Kopiervorgangs wird ein Makro gestartet welches vielleicht eine PHP Seite öffnet.
Diese Seite nimmt sich die Temp vor und verschickt an alle Leute die da drin stehen eine Email. Anschliessend wird die Temp wieder gelöscht.

Das DTS könntest du dann täglich automatisch ausführen lassen ...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen Denkanstoss geben ;-)

Gruß
Grashnak


----------



## salo (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
ich hätte gern ein paar Fragen über deine Antwort. Wäre nett, wenn Du Zeit hättest.

1) Was ist mit Makro gemeint.
2)Was ist DTS: temporäre tabelle?
3)jeden automatisches cheken geht's nur über dts?

danke voraus
gruss
salo


----------



## TVE (4. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du einen Server hast der ständig läuft könntest du ja einen Cronjob (Linux) oder einen AT (Windows) laufen lassen, der die Seite im 24h Takt aufruft oder so.

Mails schicken per PHP ist einfach. Suche unter php.net nach der funktion mail() für eine ausführliche erklärung dazu. Die Beispiele dort sind leicht verständlich.


----------

